
Ask HN: Practical applications for bb8 - victorpopescu
here&#x27;s what i am pondering with at the moment: what would be a present day application for bb8? if it were to exist, would it have things it could do today or it only makes sense in a SW universe or long distance future?
======
mailslot
Herding sheep, visually monitoring crops, fetching and transporting very small
items, this: [http://store.sphero.com/products/bb-8-by-
sphero](http://store.sphero.com/products/bb-8-by-sphero)

